# Australian Government has a Life Loan Scheme



## Brendan Burgess (9 Aug 2022)

https://www.servicesaustralia.gov.au/home-equity-access-scheme
		


This was introduced a few years ago and any senior with a property in Australia can either draw down a monthly income or get a lump-sum.

Interest rate is 3.95% 

Brendan


----------

